# Comcast Nabs me.. Agian...



## dmw2692004

So i got this e-mail for the second time in one year..:



> Dear Comcast High-Speed Internet Subscriber:
> 
> Comcast has received a notification by a copyright owner, or its authorized
> agent, reporting an alleged infringement of one or more copyrighted works made
> on or over Comcast's High-Speed Internet service (the 'Service').  The copyright
> owner has identified the Internet Protocol ('IP') address associated with your
> Service account at the time as the source of the infringing works.  The works
> identified by the copyright owner in its notification are listed below.  Comcast
> reminds you that use of the Service (or any part of the Service) in any manner
> that constitutes an infringement of any copyrighted work is a violation of
> Comcast's Acceptable Use Policy and may result in the suspension or termination
> of your Service account.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding this notice, you may direct them to Comcast
> in writing by sending a letter or e-mail to:
> 
> Comcast Legal Response Center
> Comcast Cable Communications, LLC
> 650 Centerton Road
> Moorestown, NJ 08057 U.S.A.
> Phone: (856) 317-7272
> Fax: (856) 317-7319
> E-mail: dmca@comcast.net
> 
> For more information regarding Comcast's copyright infringement policy,
> procedures, and contact information, please read our Acceptable Use Policy by
> clicking on the Terms of Service link at http://www.comcast.net.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Comcast Legal Response Center
> 
> Copyright work(s) identified in the notification of claimed infringement:
> 
> Title:  Meet the Parents
> 
> Infringement Source:  BitTorrent
> Initial Infringement Timestamp:  23 May 2007 05:51:05 GMT
> Recent Infringement Timestamp: 23 May 2007 05:51:05 GMT
> Infringer Username:
> Infringing Filename:  Meet the Parents
> Infringing File size:  4641677359
> Infringers IP Address:
> Infringers DNS Name:
> Infringing URL: http://tpb.tracker.thepiratebay.org:80/announce




My dad is freaking out agian.. and we are on vacation.. so much for a peaceful vacation..

Anything that i could tell him that would calm him down?


----------



## OvenMaster

No offense, but if I were your dad, you would no longer have access to a computer as long as you lived at home with me. Being a minor, not only are you putting yourself in a legal bind, but your parents as well. I'd be pi$$ed too.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dad I am sorry and will not do it again seems about right! If it was my Son he would be picking up his computer in small pieces in a plastic bag in the back yard after the second time.


----------



## Jack Bauer

Didnt you learn the first time when this happened.  If it were my son I would have smashed his computer into the ground and never have let him use a computer as long as he were in my house.


----------



## Deepblue

I agree with the rest, it seems you have no respect for your parents if you insist on doing this over and over. and if you think he is mad now just wait untill he is sued.

you could have rented that movie at blockbuster for a few bucks.
its not worth the thousands he would have to pay in lawyer fees and to the copywrite holder. thats just plain stupid and you should never be allowed to touch a computer in his house again.

I wouldnt smash your computer i would sell it and pocket the money cause im sure he payed for it and then i would beat the shit out of you and tie you to a chair, tape you eyes open and 
make you watch Meet the Parents over and over for a year.....


----------



## dmw2692004

Deepblue said:


> I agree with the rest, it seems you have no respect for your parents if you insist on doing this over and over. and if you think he is mad now just wait untill he is sued.
> 
> you could have rented that movie at blockbuster for a few bucks.
> its not worth the thousands he would have to pay in lawyer fees and to the copywrite holder. thats just plain stupid and you should never be allowed to touch a computer in his house again.
> 
> I wouldnt smash your computer i would sell it and pocket the money cause im sure he payed for it and then i would beat the shit out of you and tie you to a chair, tape you eyes open and
> make you watch Meet the Parents over and over for a year.....



that would be painful..


----------



## sup2jzgte

Wow, twice in one year..............I think you need to stop DL'ing movies before you are homeless 

I just have one question...why Meet the Parents?  You can buy this for like $10 now


----------



## tlarkin

noob

encrypt your torrents.....


----------



## dmw2692004

tlarkin said:


> noob
> 
> encrypt your torrents.....



Haha, i didnt upload the torrent. I got it from demoniod, which i thought was privet type thing, with encypted torrents. Apperently its not and this was an external torrent upload or something like that.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Why are they targeting torrents? Why not Kazaa, WinMX, or BearShare?


----------



## Jack Bauer

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why are they targeting torrents? Why not Kazaa, WinMX, or BearShare?



and limewire.


----------



## OvenMaster

INTELCRAZY said:


> Why are they targeting torrents? Why not Kazaa, WinMX, or BearShare?



Well, WinMX died in 2005. That's one reason.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

Jack Bauer said:


> and limewire.



SHH!!! lol



OvenMaster said:


> Well, WinMX died in 2005. That's one reason.



Just a lil' Exp in that


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Jack Bauer said:


> and limewire.



Don't forget Frostwire...........


----------



## patrickv

dude you know those kinda stuff is illegal, and yet yo do it again.
your dad will surely be pissed off.


----------



## PabloTeK

I think this motto would be a appropriate with a change:

"Level Crossings, don't run the risk"
*TO*
"Illegal P2P, don't run the risk"


----------



## brinky2006

Whatever way you look at it, what you are doing is illegal, and if it is not your internet connection to get done by the copywrighters on, you should not do it.
I thought you would of learnt by now since the last time you were worrying that you were going to be sued.

Personally I would just go and buy Meet the Parents, its in the 3 quid bargin bins over here in the UK lol.


----------



## PabloTeK

Aye, it's not a lot now, and saving a couple of quid? It would probably cost more for the bandwidth it would use to download it.


----------



## brinky2006

Your just unlucky ent ya lol
especially as they've got you a second time lol


----------



## PohTayToez

Alright, you got caught once, what did you think would happen?  

"Well, we sent him an angry letter, we don't have to worry about that ever again!  That letter should take care of it, we don't need to monitor his access any more!"  

Come on... you get caught, you're going on their shortlist, and they'll pay even closer attention.  The least you could do is look up how to NOT get caught, such as encryption like someone else said.  I'm not saying that I'm a pristine little internet user, but if I got a letter, I'd either stop or at least take measures to not get caught.  Mess up again, and your family can probably say goodbye to internet access.  Think he's mad now?


----------



## vonfeldt7

you're dumb.

I would have stopped after the first time...

also, frostwire is better than limewire people (actually they're the same thing, but frostwire sounds better because i hate limes)

lastly,its good to see that people are actually being punished..or...warned multiple times lol. At least they catch 1 or 2 out of every 1000.


----------



## codeman0013

Just to let you know as a comcast employee you are screwed becuase on the 2nd time you are reported to the fcc so enjoy that when the fbi shows up on your front door believe me its happened we do it all the time! You must be a total noob to even think if you were caught once we woudlnt monitor you for at least hmm oh i dont know 2 years time per our policy!!! All that for a crappy quality dvd you can literally walk right into target and buy on their $5 shelf right now what a moron... Grow up man you and your parents are both liable now i hope he gets you good and personally if you were my son your computer would be gone and never to return and my comptuer would have a lockdown where you coudlnt get on it hope you get that from him!


----------



## Platinum

You can always switch ISPs!!!


----------



## codeman0013

He can switch all he wants they will run a background when they do it now its standard isp things we all have to do and check with an old provider if he had one aka us and we will tell them what he did. He is lucky one of our guys hasnt limited his speeds yet. I'm sure thats coming next and his dad will love that!


----------



## Verve

once... maybe I'd forgive you.

But for the parents: fool me twice, shame on me. They should have kicked your  butt the first time.


----------



## tlarkin

I don't think ISPs really cache all that information.  Wired magazine just released a huge article about who is spying on who over the internet, talking about how much information ISPs really keep tabs on.  

either way, using non encrypted P2P programs like limewire is dumb, and using tagged or flagged torrents is also dumb.  Use utorrent and encrypt everything.  Even though I am not huge into piracy I still encrypt because I don't want time warner looking at all the linux distros, hacking tools, etc I download.


----------



## Victor_ffx

How comes I never got one of these? I've been downloading torrents for a while. Not that I want one  I'd better stop


----------



## Jack Bauer

Victor_ffx said:


> How comes I never got one of these? I've been downloading torrents for a while. Not that I want one  I'd better stop



Are you on comcast?


----------



## codeman0013

Comcast/insightbb same people monitor everything closely and if you download or have to much upload they will email you and immediately start sniffing packets i know i do that as part of my job we watch it all...


----------



## Jack Bauer

codeman0013 said:


> Comcast/insightbb same people monitor everything closely and if you download or have to much upload they will email you and immediately start sniffing packets i know i do that as part of my job we watch it all...



Do you know of any otherr ISP's that do that?


----------



## codeman0013

Just about everyone i know will turn on the sniffers on an ip if its using excessive bandwith upload or download speeds. If you are encrypting it you usually are ok. But we have a company right now working with us out of chicago that claims they can break the encryption becuase they are not all unbreakable so be careful is all i can say...


----------



## Jack Bauer

codeman0013 said:


> Just about everyone i know will turn on the sniffers on an ip if its using excessive bandwith upload or download speeds. If you are encrypting it you usually are ok. But we have a company right now working with us out of chicago that claims they can break the encryption becuase they are not all unbreakable so be careful is all i can say...



I am on Frontier DSL and I use limewire but I dont download movies cause the download speeds can get high and I get worried so I quit doing that but when I download music I download 1 at a time and it is mostly only going from 2-70 kbps so hopefully I am ok.


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> Just about everyone i know will turn on the sniffers on an ip if its using excessive bandwith upload or download speeds. If you are encrypting it you usually are ok. But we have a company right now working with us out of chicago that claims they can break the encryption becuase they are not all unbreakable so be careful is all i can say...



I think thats illegal, breaking any kind of encryption is illegal, or at least a very gray area of the law.  Plus, you probably already know getting a piece of the file is useless, you need the whole thing to tell what it is, and to prove that someone has the content in question.


----------



## codeman0013

yes we do but if you read the fine print in our agreement we have it all lined out we have had lawyers research it for us to be safe... Most of the time you are not going to see us on a connection but in a case like his where he was caught and had an email sent by our high up people he is suspect to packet sniffing and he isnt even encrypting his. We have not started looking into decrypying nor do i believe its right but there is one person high up in our organization that thinks its a good idea i think he will get stoped immediately as far as im concerned if someone is stupid enough to download it unencrypted then we get them if they encrypt it then i'm not going to waste my time on them at a..


----------



## Jack Bauer

codeman0013 said:


> yes we do but if you read the fine print in our agreement we have it all lined out we have had lawyers research it for us to be safe... Most of the time you are not going to see us on a connection but in a case like his where he was caught and had an email sent by our high up people he is suspect to packet sniffing and he isnt even encrypting his. We have not started looking into decrypying nor do i believe its right but there is one person high up in our organization that thinks its a good idea i think he will get stoped immediately as far as im concerned if someone is stupid enough to download it unencrypted then we get them if they encrypt it then i'm not going to waste my time on them at a..



Do you know how to encrypt files from limwire?


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> yes we do but if you read the fine print in our agreement we have it all lined out we have had lawyers research it for us to be safe... Most of the time you are not going to see us on a connection but in a case like his where he was caught and had an email sent by our high up people he is suspect to packet sniffing and he isnt even encrypting his. We have not started looking into decrypying nor do i believe its right but there is one person high up in our organization that thinks its a good idea i think he will get stoped immediately as far as im concerned if someone is stupid enough to download it unencrypted then we get them if they encrypt it then i'm not going to waste my time on them at a..



Yes, I have no doubt in my mind that Comcast has a "team" of lawyers, which is a whole hell of a lot more than me.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Just some friendly advise guys, but I think this thread is in violation of forum rule number one. So I suggest you stop talking about this stuff.


----------



## codeman0013

nothing said by tlarkin and I is bad although jack bauer is going a little over board. We will not help you encrypt files from an illegal file sharing program. I'm not calling you out tlarkin i respect you and have many times learned a lot from your posts please no offence taken man. I'm goign to stop posting in this thread as we are getting a little off topic but hey its all good we wont help you do anything illegal though those who have tried to ask us.


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> nothing said by tlarkin and I is bad although jack bauer is going a little over board. We will not help you encrypt files from an illegal file sharing program. I'm not calling you out tlarkin i respect you and have many times learned a lot from your posts please no offence taken man. I'm goign to stop posting in this thread as we are getting a little off topic but hey its all good we wont help you do anything illegal though those who have tried to ask us.



there is a lot that can be discussed in my opinion that is fine.  Encryption offers security and offers many more things other than related to piracy.  Its one thing to protect yourself from people spying on you, but another to use it for piracy.  I should have never brought up file encryption, I was just poking fun at the OP since he obviously can't use google.

no offense taken, and I never really get mad for people expressing their opinions on the internet, its dumb to get into fights online.  

This all goes back to one of my main points (possibly posted on another forum) about how the users are responsible for viruses and spyware and malware, mostly through pirated software or the means to pirate software, aka P2P programs.  That is the real killer.


----------



## kof2000

as long as you're providing the source... they'll get you. bt forces you to upload so thats why most people are caught using bt.


----------



## Victor_ffx

Jack Bauer said:


> Are you on comcast?




No I'm not, does it make a difference?


----------



## Jack Bauer

Victor_ffx said:


> No I'm not, does it make a difference?



No I was just wondering what service you have.


----------



## OvenMaster

Platinum said:


> You can always switch ISPs!!!



Let me guess here.
The offender here has Comcast cable internet. In most cities, there's only one cable company that offers highspeed internet service. Many people get cable internet because they're too far from a DSL switch. So if he can't get DSL, and cable cuts him off, he'll be relegated to...

DIALUP! Bwa ha ha ha ha ha! 

Try downloading torrents with dialup.  Go ahead, try.


----------



## dmw2692004

codeman0013 said:


> Just to let you know as a comcast employee you are screwed becuase on the 2nd time you are reported to the fcc so enjoy that when the fbi shows up on your front door believe me its happened we do it all the time! You must be a total noob to even think if you were caught once we woudlnt monitor you for at least hmm oh i dont know 2 years time per our policy!!! All that for a crappy quality dvd you can literally walk right into target and buy on their $5 shelf right now what a moron... Grow up man you and your parents are both liable now i hope he gets you good and personally if you were my son your computer would be gone and never to return and my comptuer would have a lockdown where you coudlnt get on it hope you get that from him!



a) alright, thank you for freaking the living shit outta me

b) your not my dad.


----------



## codeman0013

just to let you know dmw i'm not kidding they will report it and it will come back to bite you. be glad i'm not your dad or your pc would be sold for parts right about now  you relize your rents are liable for up to a $5000 fine for each dvd or song on your pc and the fbi has software that can go back several layers and nukes on a hdd...


----------



## dmw2692004

codeman0013 said:


> just to let you know dmw i'm not kidding they will report it and it will come back to bite you. be glad i'm not your dad or your pc would be sold for parts right about now  you relize your rents are liable for up to a $5000 fine for each dvd or song on your pc and the fbi has software that can go back several layers and nukes on a hdd...




I understand your not kidding. Thanks for the information, its helping me alot. And my PC is already gone, my dad took it. All i have is my laptop that i just bought.


----------



## patrickv

OvenMaster said:


> So if he can't get DSL, and cable cuts him off, he'll be relegated to...
> 
> DIALUP! Bwa ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Try downloading torrents with dialup.  Go ahead, try.



don't worry men i tried that..lol
max speed is 7kbps in my country , yes its very poor..lol..
no i mean EXTREMELY POOR..lol


----------



## INTELCRAZY

How can some ppl that I have seen get on sharing programs and download over 1500 songs from them and never hear a word?


----------



## kof2000

they download but dont share


----------



## tlarkin

INTELCRAZY said:


> How can some ppl that I have seen get on sharing programs and download over 1500 songs from them and never hear a word?



they use a mac, seriously, ever call any ISP for support on macintosh and its like asking them quantum physics or how to figure out time travel, or have them describe how a woman's brain works.  Seriously ISP tech support don't know anything about macintosh or OS X.  When I have to call for a PPPoE password for a client who forgot what theirs was when setting up networks, most people just flat out say we don't support macs, and then ask me a bunch of retarded questions when all i need is a password reset.

So, just get a mac because ISP tech support will have no idea what you are doing with it


----------



## PohTayToez

Well, some internet providers just don't care...

Around where I live, Mediacom is pretty much the only way to go for cable internet, and I have it and a know lots of other people that have it that download all kinds of music and movies and what not, and I've never heard a whisper of Mediacom cracking down at all.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

tlarkin said:


> they use a mac, seriously, ever call any ISP for support on macintosh and its like asking them quantum physics or how to figure out time travel, or have them describe how a woman's brain works.  Seriously ISP tech support don't know anything about macintosh or OS X.  When I have to call for a PPPoE password for a client who forgot what theirs was when setting up networks, most people just flat out say we don't support macs, and then ask me a bunch of retarded questions when all i need is a password reset.
> 
> So, just get a mac because ISP tech support will have no idea what you are doing with it



Been there and done that


----------



## Maddhatter

INTELCRAZY said:


> Been there and done that



sounds like microsoft when i call to activate windows
. I have to punch in a 42 digit number only to hear the recording tell me it can't be recognized then the tech dude only needs the first 6 digits and then i have to listen to him in his best arabian accent read off 42 digits back to me 3 at a time its ridiculous.


----------



## tlarkin

I personally hate comcast because of their price gouging, but they are not in my area where I live, they are only in the area where I work.

AT&T has the worst tech support line I have ever come across.  Last week I was setting up a wireless network for a doctor's office, which has to be ultra secure because of HIPPA and many other legal factors.  They used PPPoE on their business class broadband line.  So I had to call their tech support for a password, and all it was is that automated computer that asks you to say options.  No matter what I said it always looped me into the same final response, type in your phone number so we can call you back.  Well, I charge by the hour so waiting around for a phone call back is asinine, and on top of that if you are paying the premium of business class broadband you should receive business class support.  Luckily one of the ladies who works the reception desk knew all the passwords and I could just hang up.  I told them they should switch providers because that is just unacceptable, especially for a business.

And no, you can upload all you want, the answer has already been stated how to mask what you are doing, use google its your friend.


----------



## PohTayToez

Maddhatter said:


> sounds like microsoft when i call to activate windows
> . I have to punch in a 42 digit number only to hear the recording tell me it can't be recognized then the tech dude only needs the first 6 digits and then i have to listen to him in his best arabian accent read off 42 digits back to me 3 at a time its ridiculous.



Dude, when it asks for the number, just hit random buttons, and keep on hitting them until it forwards you to a representative.  That's what I do, much faster.


----------



## Platinum

Well, I hafta brag here, only because youre all saying how little high speed internet service there is in your areas. I have a fiber optic line (Verizon FIOS). I also have the option of using comcast, optimum online, AND DSL... =D - I'm pretty sure there are some others in my area, but those are the top


----------



## The_Beast

come on I think you should learn the first time


----------



## dhaynes

dmw2692004 said:


> Haha, i didnt upload the torrent. I got it from demoniod, which i thought was privet type thing, with encypted torrents. Apperently its not and this was an external torrent upload or something like that.



Downloading from a public tracker isn't a private download...especially if it's from such a popular site as Pirate Bay. Did you look at the the infringing url? 

Infringing URL: http://tpb.tracker.thepiratebay.org:80/announce


----------



## SHO

I find it ironic that this thread is allowed to continue but a week ago I asked a simple question about how to install a DVD burning program that I downloaded using p2p and the thread disappeared like yesterday's news in the book 1984.


----------



## apj101

Stop downloading films illegally is all i can say.

and im not happy about the methods discussed to bypass detection


----------

